# led notifications



## ovidius (Aug 29, 2018)

I would like to have a led light or a led strip and light it on and off according to the state of internet connection. I saw that there is the led(4) API that can help me manipulate the led light. Can anyone tell me how can I use it? Can I use a usb led strip or a usb led light or even the hdd led of my motherboard? My system is an asrock q1900-ITX with 4GB RAM.


----------

